# ARKANSAS CHECK IN!!!!



## brute2215

Where are all the arkansas riders??? 
Will- Conway


----------



## countryboy61283

Ain't many on here


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

Im in cabot, just got my bike 09 brute 750, i would love to go ride somewhere. Pm me and let me know.
Adam


----------



## rmax

i come to jonesboro an hardy quite often to visit an hunt , most of the time in to big of hurry to ride, would like to get up there sometime to just ride , but do not know of any where close to where i go to ride


----------



## countryboy61283

brute2215 said:


> Where are all the arkansas riders???
> Will- Conway



Not this weekend but next, I'm wanting to go somewhere sat maybe
Maumelle


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

countryboy61283 said:


> Not this weekend but next, I'm wanting to go somewhere sat maybe
> Maumelle


 PM me if you go, i will try to make it out. I dont have snorkels and stuff like yall so no deep stuff for me. Where you going to go? Is it trails or just mud?


----------



## countryboy61283

ARMSTRONGARMS said:


> PM me if you go, i will try to make it out. I dont have snorkels and stuff like yall so no deep stuff for me. Where you going to go? Is it trails or just mud?


Little bit of both, hell u buy the stuff, I can build u some snorkels like mine in about a hour lol


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

Yeah i need to stop by a mobile home place so i can get the black pvc for the stuff that shows atleast. send me some pics of yours as i plan on doing this and a few other things to mine. I think im going to go and get some 27" swamp lights tomorrow as the outlaws are just to agressive for me. Im still doing some tire research. I need something that is good in mud but can drive good on rock (country roads) as well as be good in snow lol. I need the miracle tire ha.


----------



## paul1300

Benton here


----------



## countryboy61283

ARMSTRONGARMS said:


> Yeah i need to stop by a mobile home place so i can get the black pvc for the stuff that shows atleast. send me some pics of yours as i plan on doing this and a few other things to mine. I think im going to go and get some 27" swamp lights tomorrow as the outlaws are just to agressive for me. Im still doing some tire research. I need something that is good in mud but can drive good on rock (country roads) as well as be good in snow lol. I need the miracle tire ha.


I copied mine off this website its in the how to's , works awesome very easy to go, me personally, I like the itp 589's as a overall good tire but the swamplites are good to just seem a little soft


----------



## countryboy61283

paul1300 said:


> Benton here


What's up man, I've rode in Benton a few times


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

Yeah i got the link for the snorkels saved (a friend emailed them to me) a hour really??? I assume you have to take off the right side fairing but do you have to take off the front fenders? Did you use white pvc or what??? I was going to try and find the boot off the kfx?(cant remember off hand). I dont even know which pvc is more expensive? white or the black (mobile home) stuff, just figured the white would be. I def dont want to see white pipes sticking out though. Hi Paul


----------



## brute2215

maybe we can get some of them guys off highlifter to show up


----------



## countryboy61283

I just took off the right fender and front, not hard just alot of nuts, bolts, and screws, I bought white PVC with 3inch rubber 90°, bought that textured plastic black spraypaint, looks like rhino lining


----------



## brute2215

countryboy61283 said:


> Not this weekend but next, I'm wanting to go somewhere sat maybe
> Maumelle


 lets get this thing rolling...
Where we meeting and what time?


----------



## countryboy61283

McDonald's @ 10 in Morgan/maumellle exit


----------



## brute2215

for breakfast!!!! lol!!! u buyin?


----------



## paul1300

countryboy61283 said:


> Not this weekend but next, I'm wanting to go somewhere sat maybe
> Maumelle


 Where do you ride around Maumelle?
Have yall ever rode the Ross Foundation by Bismark? A few of us are gonna try to go next weekend if we dont have to work.


----------



## brute2215

countryboy knows where its at...


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

well i ordered the swamplites as the outlaws are a lil big for my stock quad, have a unifilter on the way also. I really would like to get these snorkels done before i go ride(sat) but dont know if that's going to happen. want to figure out everything else to do while i have plastics off for snorkels and want to do the 3" center. Sooo is Sat still a plan for riding? I want to make sure im not going to have to get my brute in water over a foot deep.


----------



## brute2215

yeah we still going... as for the deep water, there may be ways around stuff but never been there to tell you for sure.


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

That's what im worried about is getting stuck while yall drive on, mine isnt prepped to do anything deep and it's to much money to fawk something up. You can come over friday and help with the snorkels cougn cough


----------



## brute2215

what city you live in? and by the way we would not just leave anybody... thats not how we roll... we dont move till everybody get thru.


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

live in Cabot, Im just sayin till i have done some safety precautions like snorkels/vent lines i dont want to go in anything over a foot, and i really want to go out and ride this thing but dont want to be a drag down on yall. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## brute2215

yeah it does i totally understand... that was the way i was at first.


----------



## countryboy61283

Man don't worry, there's is trails around deep stuff, and yours is a 09 right? If so, all your vent lines are ran up to your pod other then crankcase it goes to your airbox, since all u got all your plastics off squirt some dieeletric grease in all electrical connectors


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

I dont have all plastics off, but need to do snorkel. I went to a mobile home place cause i thought i would be able to get all the pvc stuff in black but not  I dont know enough about thin wall,street etc. so i didnt pick up anything. I want to do the 3" center and 2" for the belt. Im trying to find what would be the best to put on for fuel/timing. I could get a dynatek here in a few days? like 170 off egay. I just dont know enough about these things and who knows there might be some stuff wrong/wore out on mine that i dont see or realize. I did order my tires (swamp lites) today and they should be here thurs. i can appreciate the outlaws performance in mud but on hard pack,etc. to rough and aggressive for my needs. Sucks they are pretty much brand new. So i will hold on to them and maybe use them later if i cant get good enough money out of them. There is a HMF utility exhaust and fuel enhancer i can pick up for $150 but read the utility muffler sucks, so ?


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

I had to borrow ramps when i bought this thing and hopefully the ramps i ordered will be here by friday. I had to order some long ones, (got 108") cause my zz1 sits high on 37's. and also my uni filter will hopefully be here also.


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

Cool i would love to ride with yall and it would be awesome if i can avoid the water. Im really looking forward to being able to ride this thing. What kind of riding gear do yall have? as far as gloves/pants and stuff cause it will prolly be cold as freak out. Oh yeah hopefully my helmet and goggles will be here by then also


----------



## brute2215

mainly just waders, gloves, heavy jacket, hoodie, and glasses if you want we dont ride very fast sometimes.


----------



## countryboy61283

ARMSTRONGARMS said:


> I dont have all plastics off, but need to do snorkel. I went to a mobile home place cause i thought i would be able to get all the pvc stuff in black but not  I dont know enough about thin wall,street etc. so i didnt pick up anything. I want to do the 3" center and 2" for the belt. Im trying to find what would be the best to put on for fuel/timing. I could get a dynatek here in a few days? like 170 off egay. I just dont know enough about these things and who knows there might be some stuff wrong/wore out on mine that i dont see or realize. I did order my tires (swamp lites) today and they should be here thurs. i can appreciate the outlaws performance in mud but on hard pack,etc. to rough and aggressive for my needs. Sucks they are pretty much brand new. So i will hold on to them and maybe use them later if i cant get good enough money out of them. There is a HMF utility exhaust and fuel enhancer i can pick up for $150 but read the utility muffler sucks, so ?


Hmf is a good exhuast, I'm about to buy the msd fuel and timing controller, yours is a efi so I would get a msd or pc3, both very good from what I read, I bought all my snorkels stuff from Lowes for around $60 bucks, they got all kinds of pvc


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

the msd and pcIII you need to tune though right? If i remember reading right the MSD is water proof so that would be a plus. When are you going to buy one/maybe we can get a better deal if both buy at same time??? Is the HMF fuel optimizer worth a crap? Ive read the HMF utility series are extremely loud. I like the swampseries due to the quiet core(good for when i hunt) where do yall buy your stuff? I really would like to get a power commander or msd fairly soon. Also did you guys install your own clutch stuff? As i would like to do the springs. I havent read enough into it to see if i need any special tools.


----------



## Powershok

Magnolia Arkansas here. anyone from south arkansas around??


----------



## countryboy61283

ARMSTRONGARMS said:


> the msd and pcIII you need to tune though right? If i remember reading right the MSD is water proof so that would be a plus. When are you going to buy one/maybe we can get a better deal if both buy at same time??? Is the HMF fuel optimizer worth a crap? Ive read the HMF utility series are extremely loud. I like the swampseries due to the quiet core(good for when i hunt) where do yall buy your stuff? I really would like to get a power commander or msd fairly soon. Also did you guys install your own clutch stuff? As i would like to do the springs. I havent read enough into it to see if i need any special tools.


Some of the sponsers sell the pc3 and other parts, vforcejohn has a good deal on msd and come pre tuned, springs are easy to change, I have the tools, fuel optimizer is ok, it can add fuel but can't take it away, I personally don't like it


----------



## countryboy61283

Powershok said:


> Magnolia Arkansas here. anyone from south arkansas around??


I'm from perryville central ark


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

well my loading ramps came in , went to lowes with a copy of MIMB snorkel instructions/parts list, im still confused on the actual pvc, but got all the rubber elbows,and connectors,and pvc glue. The lowes in jacksonville didnt seem to have what looked like in the pics compared to the descriptions. Im going to run a 3" center snorkel. I guess i will see yalls on saturday and get some up close looks. I was wanting to find black pvc and they carry it at mobile home supply places but since again im not sure what i really need i didnt get any (they charge a restocking fee),


----------



## brute2215

sounds good... we gonnna meet at the mcdonalds on the morgan/maumelle exit i think it is like 142 or 144 something like that.. @10... its gonna be fun unless it decides to rain which i hope it dont!!


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

Yeah they are calling for rain but sunday is supposed to be when it turns for the worse. I got the HMF pipe and optimizer on, wow it's aLOT louder, my tires should be here tomorrow. Im going to order my epi springs tonight so countryboy if i could borrow your spring compressor that would be great. BTW my name is Adam.


----------



## countryboy61283

ARMSTRONGARMS said:


> Yeah they are calling for rain but sunday is supposed to be when it turns for the worse. I got the HMF pipe and optimizer on, wow it's aLOT louder, my tires should be here tomorrow. Im going to order my epi springs tonight so countryboy if i could borrow your spring compressor that would be great. BTW my name is Adam.


Yep u can borrow it lol


----------



## countryboy61283

ARMSTRONGARMS said:


> Yeah they are calling for rain but sunday is supposed to be when it turns for the worse. I got the HMF pipe and optimizer on, wow it's aLOT louder, my tires should be here tomorrow. Im going to order my epi springs tonight so countryboy if i could borrow your spring compressor that would be great. BTW my name is Adam.


Yep u can borrow it lol


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

well tires didnt come in, but tracking shows them to be here tomorrow, also i bought a new UNI filter does it need to oiled or is it pre oiled? Jeremy can you bring the clutch compressing tool with ya on saturday. I ordered my EPI springs and the cheaper tool (bolt). Also if we arent totally exhausted can ya go with me to lowes/homedepot/etc. and show me the pvc 90/45's i need.


----------



## countryboy61283

I can't remember if they come oiled or not, just see if its sticky or not, I got some oil if not, yeah ill bring my compressor and yeah ill help u out with 45s and 90s


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

Thanks, well i got a full set of ricochet skids/arms coming and a quiet core for the HMF, Im so anxious to go riding with yall its not even funny lol. My a arm bushings are toast for the upper fronts, i should be ok for this weekend but need to find some nice ones. There's a guy on kawie riders that responded to me all other havent so dunno.


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

Jeremy, Will had a good time today. I appreciated the invite and hope to have many more ride days with yall. Looking forward to the 30th, prolly cant do the other as we have a new puppy (7 weeks old) so that wouldnt be good. Hopefully have the snorkels,springs,skids and all that on by then and that would really ease my mind. Jeremy im thankful you told me about tightening the track lock as im sure that'll make a difference also. Will if you need/want help with your wiring let me know and i can help you out. Prolly best to solder and heat shrink the connections. Jeremy can i still borrow your spring compressor as i would like to knock out all this stuff.


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

Well got the clutch tool made and clutch springs swapped, ran some vent lines and got my snorkels set up and glued/painted. I may try to get the snorks put on today and clean my engine and radiator with some eagle one mag cleaner. Have to get some hose to run my rad overflow to pod and figure out how to put back together my gas tank check valve (lol had to look it was 2 piece and didnt realize loose part were in it). Also need to pull all my factory skids off for when the Ricochets get here (hopefully tomorrow) and still waiting on my A Arm bushings. Didnt you guys say the other ride was on the 30th? On thursday????? Busy busy trying to get this thing ready for some more riding


----------



## countryboy61283

Yeah there is a ride the 30th at Brock creek, you can meet me in morrilton at 830, also plans changed have for new years cause of my awesome job, lol, Fml, but were riding in Camden on the first meeting at pine bluff at 930 I think


----------



## paul1300

can a rhino make it alright at Brock creek? if so I might have a couple of people interested for the New Years ride. I'll probably go anyhow if they dont. Ive never been there so it would be nice to go with some people who know their way around.


----------



## countryboy61283

Yeah a rhino does great there, bunch of my buddies will have there, the ride at Brock creek is on the 30th let me know if you wanna go


----------



## paul1300

Got a couple people with 4wheelers and 1 rhino that say they might go but im off till Jan 3rd so I'll probably go even if they dont


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

Im hoping to make it if i can get my hoopty back together


----------



## paul1300

I've got some free time if you need some help. Your around Little Rock right?


----------



## countryboy61283

ARMSTRONGARMS said:


> Im hoping to make it if i can get my hoopty back together



I'm off all next week, we can have it put back together in a couple hours, at least we know your shifting linkage is fine


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

Yeah got the front end back together and think i got the shift linkage lined out. Back plastics/rack are on. I will double check everything and start putting back on the plastics sunday or monday. then i still have to trim up the piece that goes over/around the snorkels. Appreciate the offers to help fellas. Merry xmas


----------



## countryboy61283

Hole saw is what I used for the plastics and snorkels


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

Yeah ive pretty much mutilated mine haha. my snorkely arent really perfectly centered but oh well its used


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

Well me and the misses got some neoprene insulated chest waders/gloves/face protection/thermals etc. to be ready for the ride on the 1st. She calls me today and says its supposed to be in the 50's LOL. I hope its Cooooold so we can try out this gear  going to try to put the brute back complete tomorrow. Im anxious to see what the snorkels do along with the bushings,clutch springs etc. Crossing fingers and hope all goes somewhat smoothly. Now if my freaking ricochet skids ever come in. going to have to order a ball joint so im researching them to get the best one the first time. looks like oem or epi so far.


----------



## countryboy61283

Oem are the best, I'm still wearing waders lol, you goin the 30th


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

dunno yet? my luck is something would break and would miss the 1st ride LOL. It would be nice to have a trailer to fit 2 or 3 bikes on and save on gas/wear. I know i would chip in or pay most of the gas to catch a ride to camden.. I could prolly get a car trailer but dont really want to pull a trailer with my truck (mileage sucks as is) I have a friend that wants to join on the 1st ride and he said he has a trailer but want me to drive/supply all the gas etc. so im not to keen on that. Are you waders insulated? Kat's is 5mm neoprene and 800 grams, and mine are 3.5mm and 400 grams. i know i was sweating just trying them on....


----------



## brute2215

yeah i got some waders from santa that i want to try too so i hope its kinda cold. i dont know what mm mine are but they are 900 grams and i was sweating trying them on too lol


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

brute is back together, will check over everything again tomorrow to make sure i got everything hooked back up/plugged in. rode it down the street and could pull the wheels on the wet street  i will have to research it but it wants to die like the idle needs to be bumped up a little bit. so how all is going on the brock creek ride? it looks like its about a hour away from me, so not sure if i want to do that then drive a hour and half for the ride in camden. I did pick up a off road pamplet that has alot of places Mill creek trail, Huckleberry mountain horse trail (The sorghum hollow camp,The old walnut tree camp,The huckleberry camp), Moccasin gap, Brock creek(Zing trailhead,Moccasin hollow trailhead, Austin Trailhead), Fourche mountain trail, wolf gap trail complex(west,south,north,east trailheads) Sugar creek multi-use trail,, Bear creek motorcycle trail,Craighead forest park, and superlift off road park..... I take it yall have been riding down at camden before?


----------



## brute2215

i have never been to camden


----------



## countryboy61283

I've never been to Camden either, but I might can haul our bikes to Camden Adam, I will no for sure Friday,


----------



## brute2215

this weekend needs to hurry up!!
stuck at home today cause rain and its driving me crazy cause its going by so slow.


----------



## countryboy61283

Its slowly creeping, lol, but at least I get to ride tmrw haha jk


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

countryboy61283 said:


> I've never been to Camden either, but I might can haul our bikes to Camden Adam, I will no for sure Friday,


 That would be awesome, im waiting on word if i can borrow a buddys car trailer. it would be able to fit all three of our i would think but not sure how we could work that out other then meeting at my house? It would just be nice instead of everyone spending all that money on gas/wear and tear. I cross my fingers that one of us will be able to trailer. Let it be known i have no problem with paying for 1/2 the gas or all of it if it isnt to stupid if i can get trailer'd down.


----------



## brute2215

countryboy61283 said:


> Its slowly creeping, lol, but at least I get to ride tmrw haha jk


not funny!


----------



## countryboy61283

U can meet me at McCain or somewhere there and switch trailer to my truck


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

We need to all get together and ride brock creek or something. All day long just 4-5 of us. Actual riding  Bring a cooler and stuff for lunch break but do some riding. If yall wanna try to do something this next weekend post up.


----------



## countryboy61283

I'm free sat, but depends on weather, ill have the kid but sounds good to me


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

supposed to be mostly sunny highs in mid 40's as of now.. Kat wants to go again so i would say we're in as long as we both are feeling good. Will you and your girl need to come and if we could get one or two more i think that would make for some good fun ridin


----------



## brute2215

ill be there for sure.. hopefully my wifey will feel better by then


----------



## cwm9805

I'm in Sherwood right by Little Rock and I have a swamp outside my house in the woods where it goes into Gravel Ridge. I also ride out at Marche which is right after the Crystal Hill exit going to Conway I believe. If yall go riding I'm down.. My bike is out of commision right now but it will be back up as soon as I take it into the shop..


----------



## cwm9805

Sorry for the double post but just had an idea. How about a facebook group for the Arkansas riders because finding this thread over and over and keeping track of it is a hassle. I sometimes forget to look at threads. If that happens my email is [email protected] name is Cory Miller add me on facebook.


----------



## countryboy61283

What's up, yeah we ride there alot, a couple of us was there not to long ago, it was really dry, look up Arkansas mud riders on facebook


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

Jeremy i ordered 2 new oem drive belts, not sure if i got a good deal but got 2 just in case you wanted one. OK we still on for saturday? I hope sooooo, im ready to do some more riding.


----------



## 2domn8

Im from cabot, if you guys ever want to ride drop me a line. Im suppose to go somewhere around russellville on the 15th with some guys I rode with last weekend. I just got my brute little over a week ago and man its been a blast.


----------



## countryboy61283

Yeah I think were goin to ico sat, and 2dom8 welcome to the brute family, will is following me there, only a few of us are goin


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

is ico brock creek? We could ride were we did the first time as that was fun for me. I took her out for a spin today


----------



## countryboy61283

They had a bad accident at Brock creek the other day, 2 kids were racing the levied and one of them lost control and rolled His bike all the way down the levied and he end up passing away


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

So is brock creek closed? Checked the weather clear sunny and 35-45 degree's


----------



## countryboy61283

I doubt it but I thinks its being watches pretty heavy with forrestry, but ico is a blast trust me dude you'll like and plus there is enough room too open that beast up, I was telling will, I wish we would have gotten our race on video lol


----------



## 2domn8

Ill find out exactly where we are going on the 15th, Im headed to batesville this weekend. My buddy has a family farm and we are going to go ride.


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

Looking forward to the ride tomorrow. brute is loaded and strap'd in the truck,gassed up and ready to roll out. See yall at 930


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

2domn8 i live in cabot also


----------



## brute2215

ready to go


----------



## 2domn8

I hope to hookup with you guys soon, I may just hit 89 raceway instead of going to my buddys farm.


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

will is the wifey going? Just curious cause im bringing Kat....


----------



## 2domn8

How did the ride go? Got any pics?


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

Ride would have been good but i broke a tierod about a hour or so in  Going to order some Upgrades tomorrow. No pics as i get into to much water and mud to risk losing a phone or camera. I think Will has some though?? There was a Bad *** gade there though whew lifted huge, thing was a beast and looked WICKED!!!! Wasnt as much mud/water as i expected but ? Im pissed as its snowing and my brute is down, i will prolly run it down the street with the zipties holding it together just to get in some power sliding if we get enough to stick.


----------



## 2domn8

I just came in from getting my brute ready to do just that, going now to get gas for the bayou so my kid can try a few times also on it.


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

It should be really nice in a few hours , im going to put a few more zip ties to hold on the inner tierod end. so i might go play a lil in the field next to me.


----------



## countryboy61283

89 raceway was dry last time I went, I wish I could have made the ico trip, bug right now Brock creek is the best place to go, there is slot of mud and water, I think the forestry is calming down there so we should be able to go


----------



## brute2215

didnt get many pics... just a couple of me and some of jason.. you can see that renegade behind him (my wife had the camera)


----------



## brute2215

countryboy61283 said:


> 89 raceway was dry last time I went, I wish I could have made the ico trip, bug right now Brock creek is the best place to go, there is slot of mud and water, I think the forestry is calming down there so we should be able to go


When??


----------



## 2domn8

I sunk out there sat, going to look at getting a winch this week. Looks like you guys had fun, where is the place you went located? We are suppose to goto a place called max pines (I think) next weekend, but that could change. Friend of mine also said something about maumell also. I want to go somewhere if its above 30 deg


----------



## countryboy61283

That was ico, I can't ride for another 2 weeks but after that I'm good


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

Im broke and sure it'll take a week to get parts, then im off for VEGAS baby  so im out for about the same amount of time. But will def be ready to test out upgrades.


----------



## brute2215

well in 3 weeks we need to plan for a ride!!!


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

Just ordered ASR pro X tie rods and ends today, so they should be here when i get back. I prolly wont be ready till first weekend of Feb.


----------



## 2domn8

If anyone is interested we are going to mt magazine sat morn. Ill know all the details tomorrow


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

I would be if mine werent broke


----------



## 2domn8

We are going to mt magazine, going to meet sat at 8:30 off the crystal hill exit if anyone is interested


----------



## countryboy61283

There is a ride at ico sat and another ride the 22nd at Warren load up


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

WTF, I break and then there is all kinds of rides lol. Conspiracy i tell ya


----------



## brute2215

ARMSTRONGARMS said:


> WTF, I break and then there is all kinds of rides lol. Conspiracy i tell ya


just throw a couple more zip ties on it and go with it... lol :rockn:
better have it ready for the warren ride... you will need everything you got for some of those holes


----------



## 2domn8

Where is ICO? Im interested in the warren ride


----------



## brute2215

2domn8 said:


> Where is ICO? Im interested in the warren ride


its off the hensley exit going toward pine bluff... someone will chime in with good directions if you really want to go


----------



## 2domn8

Ill have to see how it goes between now and the 22nd. Im always interested in going places Ive never been to ride . I already commited this sat to magazine with a few guys I been running with, I hate to bounce out on them.


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

I wont be here for 22nd, VEGAS baby!!!!!


----------



## brute2215

^^^lucky you. 
2domn8 come join us in warren... its alot of fun and lots of mud and a river to play in and all kinds of stuff


----------



## 2domn8

I hope I can, depends on the kids more than anything. I would like to see you guys bikes to get a few ideas. Im still pretty new to all of this, Im a drag racer. Its a differant game all together, but been alot of fun.


----------



## brute2215

yeah that is a totally different style of riding lol .. its a couple hour drive for us in conway but it is well worth it.


----------



## 2domn8

Yep, use to love my street racing and spraying all the NOS it would take,lol Im selling my most recent toy, 57 chevy truck. If it sells for what Im asking I hope to step up to a set of 29.5 terminators or outlaws for the brute.


----------



## cumnock

What is up fellas?


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

What up


----------



## cumnock

U get that tie rod fixed yet?


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

nope ordered ASR pro rods and ends, they will get here in a few days.


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

U already get your axle fixed?


----------



## countryboy61283

ARMSTRONGARMS said:


> I wont be here for 22nd, VEGAS baby!!!!!


Win some money and buy you a 6inch catboats lol


----------



## countryboy61283

2domn8 said:


> Yep, use to love my street racing and spraying all the NOS it would take,lol Im selling my most recent toy, 57 chevy truck. If it sells for what Im asking I hope to step up to a set of 29.5 terminators or outlaws for the brute.


Outlaws dude trust me, when u ride with us and bale off in that first hole your hooked forever on mud ridin


----------



## countryboy61283

I'm ready to ride!!!!


----------



## cumnock

Yes the axle is fixed! U can ask Jeremy I am a
Pro at fixin axles! Lol I can rebuild one in about five min.


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

LOL im going for business man. S.H.O.T show and hopefully getting certified in combat/defensive handgun shooting.
I may put a RDC 2" on it but that's it, once i get to nebraska there are to many roads i will want to haul *** down. Unless i pick up a raptor then i would get stupid with the brute.


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

awesome i know who to call if mine F up


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

LOL and to think mine came with brand new outlaws  Im happy with my swamplites though.


----------



## cumnock

countryboy61283 said:


> I'm ready to ride!!!!


Come with us sat! Uve done it before


----------



## countryboy61283

Lol nope


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

I bought a used warn #70815 front bumper and just realized it wont fit mine  Warn is sending me some new brackets. Will i think it will fit yours although it says 750, but mine dont have the raised hoop. Sucks this thing is heavy duty and has places to mount lights and what not. let me know if your interested. Does no good for me so once i get the brackets from warn egay,craigslist etc it will go. $75 if you want it Will.


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

wtf? why is the letters blue and little???


----------



## countryboy61283

God I hate shift change!!!!! 7 nights straight suck, 12 hour shifts, kill me now!!!!


----------



## 2domn8

12 hour shifts suck, thats why I started working for myself,lol Anyone comming to mt magazine with us?


----------



## cumnock

Picked the brute up today


----------



## countryboy61283

2domn8 said:


> 12 hour shifts suck, thats why I started working for myself,lol Anyone comming to mt magazine with us?


Would like to but at work lol fml


----------



## countryboy61283

cumnock said:


> Picked the brute up today


I was just about to text you and ask you, how she running?


----------



## 2domn8

Anyone going for a ride on the 29th? That will be my next free weekend.


----------



## countryboy61283

2domn8 said:


> Anyone going for a ride on the 29th? That will be my next free weekend.


Sure we could come up with one


----------



## 2domn8

Anyone give the 29th any thought?


----------



## brute2215

2domn8 said:


> Anyone give the 29th any thought?


where ya going?
If you want to join us at ico tomorrow let me know


----------



## countryboy61283

2domn8 said:


> Anyone give the 29th any thought?


Yeah dude, might plan a ride at Brock creek that day, or or at least somewhere lol, guess Adam is still gone lol, haven't heard from him


----------



## brute2215

countryboy61283 said:


> Yeah dude, might plan a ride at Brock creek that day, or or at least somewhere lol, guess Adam is still gone lol, haven't heard from him


geez your up too early lol


----------



## 2domn8

I cant do anything today, wish I could. Im open to about anything when I get to go.


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

Yeah sorry been busy, still in vegas waiting on a plane. I was in tactical/defensive handgun training. I will be back tonight then i got to put the tie rods/ends on and will be ready for another outing


----------



## countryboy61283

I'm thinking about goin to Brock creek this weekend then next on the 5th big ride in warren


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

I will be up for it if i get the tierod's and ends on, i got to get a little rest but hopefully can put them on before sat.


----------



## countryboy61283

Just let me know


----------



## jagibson81

Hi all,

New to the site. Looking forward to doing some riding. I am in Conway, AR. I have 2011 Yamaha Grizzly 700 EPS. It is all stock right now, but that will be changing.


----------



## countryboy61283

Sup dude, I work in Conway, riding sat if you wanna tag along


----------



## 2domn8

where you going sat?


----------



## countryboy61283

Brock creek


----------



## 2domn8

where is that located?


----------



## jagibson81

I appreciate the offer, but I can't this weekend. Some friends and I are going to 89 on the 5th.


----------



## countryboy61283

2domn8 said:


> where is that located?


Its at Jerusalem, 45 min from conway


----------



## countryboy61283

jagibson81 said:


> I appreciate the offer, but I can't this weekend. Some friends and I are going to 89 on the 5th.


89 was dry as a bone, but that was a month ago when I went, if you have Facebook look up my club Arkansas mud riders


----------



## 2domn8

Man Ill drop you a line fri afternoon, if my clutch springs come in I may head that way sat. I just hate to push it with the new tires and stock clutch springs. I went to 89 3-4 weeks ago, there was a few holes. One got me real good, thats why the 29.5 are going on. Getting stuck sucks when noone else is around,lol


----------



## countryboy61283

2domn8 said:


> Man Ill drop you a line fri afternoon, if my clutch springs come in I may head that way sat. I just hate to push it with the new tires and stock clutch springs. I went to 89 3-4 weeks ago, there was a few holes. One got me real good, thats why the 29.5 are going on. Getting stuck sucks when noone else is around,lol


Sounds good


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

Ok got the tie rods/ends on so i could go depending how early you are trying to meet up. and 2domn8 i ran that size outlaws with stock clutch for awhile with no problems, i think you'd be ok if you didnt try to get in the biggest holes (and if your not snorkeled i wouldnt anyways). Jeremy text me with a time/place and if its later in the morning i might be able to swing it.


----------



## 2domn8

Got the clutch done and tires on, havent got to ride it but going to try it out tomorrow. We are going to hensley I do believe. Im leaving my house in cabot at 8am going with a few friends to golden corral to eat then go ride. Ill check my messages in the morn if anyone wants to meet up


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

how far away is Hensley? and what kind of riding???? I havent heard back from Jeremy on tomorrows ride at brock creek. 2domn8 do you trailer your brute? or pickup bed.


----------



## 2domn8

down around ico they say, the guys I rode with went last weekend and said it was a good time, lot of holes and mud. Thats why they want to go back


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

Well crap i was out of the loop on these rides  hope yall have a fun/safe/reliable ride.


----------



## brute2215

you can get back in the loop next weekend! we going to warren i hope! i didnt get to ride today either had to work.


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

I would like to ride brock creek sometime, it doesnt seem like its as far away as the others. Shoot im open to ride tomorrow  I was hoping to send some lead downrange but way to many people. I cant wait till i have my own gunrange lol.


----------



## 2domn8

Man wish you would have called sooner, we had a really good ride. Layed mine on its side in a rut, that was the closest call we had. Im pretty happy with my new combo. Going to put the lift on and pull the spring spacers out to see if that helps


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

Dang is that avatar pic of todays ride? Looks muddy  We would have sweat our butts off today in our waders with it hitting 76 degrees out.


----------



## 2domn8

yep, first thing this morn. I never did get hot, just alittle warm. I have a few more pics on my wifes facebook, sherriandjimmy colbert look us up and Ill add you so you can see them


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

Looks like you had fun  outlaws give you some courage though lol. Man i wish i could've made it out.


----------



## 2domn8

Im sure in 2 weeks from today we will do it again somewhere. Your welcome to come and ride. We just have a good time and try to make it through a few holes. Your right, the outlaws help make the decision to roll through the unknown alittle easier.


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

Just post up and let us know, im usually able to ride anytime and need to soon since its been a few weeks. I may have to get out tomorrow and ride around here atleast.


----------



## countryboy61283

I'm out for a month or so, I got some minor repairs and my new upgrade to put on (yfz 450 catch can), I've got to put it in the shop and have valves adjusted and timing chains check, I've reached a 100 hours on mine so its due. There is a big ride next weekend at Warren, will is goin and a bunch others,


----------



## countryboy61283

Me and Jason know ico like the back of our hand, good place to ride but its still kinda dry there compared to how it normally is


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

Jeremy how much is shop charging for valve and timing check??? what repairs you have?


----------



## countryboy61283

They charge $65 a hour at Jacksonville Kawisaki, but Terry, the main mechanic there is by far the best in state, I just want him to check every thing over for me, to make sure the timing chains weren't stretched and the valves need some adjusting, I can here them ticking lol, it still runs great just do for a check up lol, I got to install my catch can and tighten up my tie rods, and I repacked my Muzzy the other day and put to long of pop rivets in so now I have a exhaust leak ( sigh) so I got to redo that


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

Geez that shouldnt take a month? Yeah the guys(most of them) at Jville kawi are good. Was just curious as im going to be needing that done also here soon. I guess i will stop by and ask them. I wish i had a place close to me i could go and send some lead. I hate shooting ranges here. They're building a indoor range here in cabot but prolly wont be done in time for me to take advantage of it.


----------



## countryboy61283

Yours might not need it but I can here them ticking in mine, and money is tight right now (wedding) so that's another reason why it will take so long mom, only range I know of is Hebert springs and Mayflower at camp Robinson


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

Mayflower range is a total joke with to many restrictions. No silloute targets,no holster drawing fire, No double taps,etc.etc. The guys that work it are always asses it seems too. I need to hook up with some buds that have deer lease and go back there so we can do/train how we want.


----------



## countryboy61283

Lol, yeah, I could take you to some open fields


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

went for a ride today. i noticed sometimes when pulling my front brake lever it would lose pressure and pull right in? I was at extreme angles like nose straight down going down near vertical hills. anyone ever experience this? ive searched on here and didnt see ****.


----------



## brute2215

never had this happen but it might be either your master cylinder bad, busted brake line or leaking caliper or something like that. there are not many options to my knowledge that would make that happen.


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

Dont know everything looks fine, and it only would do it at extreme angles? maybe the fluid level would drop? I will research brake pads and might just upgrade the front brakes and change fluid. Prolly wouldnt hurt to flush out the fluid anyway with all the mud/water we ride in.


----------



## MotorHedz

Hey guys new to the site just getting broke in. Love doing a lil muddin.


----------



## countryboy61283

MotorHedz said:


> Hey guys new to the site just getting broke in. Love doing a lil muddin.


What's up man!!


----------



## MotorHedz

Not much, new here been riding with 2domn8. Had and awesome time wanting to get out and ride some more. I have a grizzly 700 fixing to put 32's on it hopefully. Where are food places to ride. Let me now and if not working at my shop I would love to ride and meet some good folks.


----------



## 2domn8

Luke likes to eat, lol food places you type like I do. Im going to get out later today if the snow will hit. looks like this weekend Ill be stuck at the house.


----------



## countryboy61283

Lol my phone likes to input words for me lol, dang touch screen


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

Im ready for a ride, although i got something going on with my front brakes. Im wondering if my front pads were low/wore out they'd let the lever pull in all the way? it is so random and i can see brake fluid in the resevoir and its not leaking that i can see? I guess i can order some pads and try them.


----------



## countryboy61283

ARMSTRONGARMS said:


> Im ready for a ride, although i got something going on with my front brakes. Im wondering if my front pads were low/wore out they'd let the lever pull in all the way? it is so random and i can see brake fluid in the resevoir and its not leaking that i can see? I guess i can order some pads and try them.


I don't know dude, I been trying to read up for you but haven't found anything, I'm ready to ride to,


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

I think i will order a mastercylinder rebuild kit like Will suggested also. Gotta search what brake pads get that i can get cheaper, or if any of the ones on egay for 30-40 bucks will work. This thing is a money pit for me, nickle and dime'n me every time  this time next year i should have all the upgrades....


----------



## countryboy61283

ARMSTRONGARMS said:


> I think i will order a mastercylinder rebuild kit like Will suggested also. Gotta search what brake pads get that i can get cheaper, or if any of the ones on egay for 30-40 bucks will work. This thing is a money pit for me, nickle and dime'n me every time  this time next year i should have all the upgrades....


Lol they are a money pit always needing somethings,


----------



## 2domn8

Money pit? lol try building a headsup race car, Im loving working on my brute, its all cheap compared to my other hobbies. Man pull the wheels and take a look at the pads before you order some, if you hit it and there isnt anything there it sounds like the fluid is bypassing a seal to me. But thats just a guess. Where we going to ride next weekend? thats the real question!!


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

Yeah i looked at the pads, they look like a little left but im not sure how thick new ones are. I dont see any brake fluid leaking out anywhere, and its full in the window on the bars. If i can get a set of pads for cheap it's not that big of deal. LOL i have to belts sitting here just for backup


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

Just ordered some pads, oh well under 30 bucks shipped and they have good reviews and recommended on here. Race Driven pads. 
I did go riding while it was snowing and we have a few ponds by my house. I rode 3/4 of one but got a lil spooked being by myself and didnt want to get stuck out in the middle. Only went in bout half way up the motor. Im really thinking bout getting the MSD and selling my optimizer.


----------



## countryboy61283

I'm looking into trading my brute for 850xp Polaris, ill be good to ride in 2 weeks


----------



## brute2215

countryboy61283 said:


> I'm looking into trading my brute for 850xp Polaris, ill be good to ride in 2 weeks


:261:


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

countryboy61283 said:


> I'm looking into trading my brute for 850xp Polaris, ill be good to ride in 2 weeks


 Seriously??? if your going to get rid of anything im interested in your RDC rad kit.


----------



## countryboy61283

Ive not fully decided yet lol, I love my brute but its always something lol, putting on my catch can Wed so hopefully my oil issues will be fix,


----------



## countryboy61283

I got to work night shift next two weeks after that ill be ready to ride


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

What oil issues? barfing oil into air box????? If you do sell/trade keep me in mind if you want to take off some of your extras  Also whos rooting for who??? I dont have a real fav but decided to root for Steelers! I would like to find a magnetic drain plug. When i changed oil (first time since i owned it) the plug was a lil stripped and wouldnt tighten good, also there was a lil chip out which i thought would leak. I put some sealing silicone(engine building type) around and it of course leaks  if i can find a magnetic one i will get a new OEM one and see if i need to helicoil or repair threads. My rear seal doesnt seem to be leaking so i think dealer was right on the fix  A few issues to take care of but i like the brute. love the looks and power anyway.....


----------



## countryboy61283

Mine pucks it up bad into the air box, but I doubt I get rid of it lol, what else out there looks better, lol, I'm guess I'm goin for Steelers to,


----------



## 2domn8

Hey guys, next weekend me and the guys I ride with are going to hensley to ride. We usually meet at dixon rd around 10 am. We just ride the pipe lines and see what we can get into. Everyone is layed back and we just have fun, you guys are welcomed if you want to make it.


----------



## 2domn8

Hey country, if its blowing oil you have alot of crankcase pressure. Have you done a leak down or compression test on it?


----------



## countryboy61283

2domn8 said:


> Hey country, if its blowing oil you have alot of crankcase pressure. Have you done a leak down or compression test on it?


I haven't but its always been kinda bad don't know why, that's why I bought a catch can


----------



## countryboy61283

I'm thinking somehow its not venting properly but I have a brand air filter so I'm goin to run a vent hose up to the pod with one of those filter on top maybe that will help


----------



## 2domn8

That might help, but you need to test it to see if you have a internal problem that is causing the pressure


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

Jeremy maybe not so many wheelies  that is known to make em puke oil.


----------



## countryboy61283

ARMSTRONGARMS said:


> Jeremy maybe not so many wheelies  that is known to make em puke oil.


Lol if they weren't so fun I would,


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

Who's ready for the snow  I know i am!!! Anyone want to go ride tomorrow or thurs if it snows good?


----------



## countryboy61283

I'm still broke down lol


----------



## MotorHedz

Jimmy we going on the other side of gas line Sat or same place? Ill have the ole lady and im gonna break her in good. She's never been mud riding before. LOL!!!


----------



## brute2215

MotorHedz said:


> Jimmy we going on the other side of gas line Sat or same place? Ill have the ole lady and im gonna break her in good. She's never been mud riding before. LOL!!!


hey man im fixin to move to vilonia in april and i saw you were from beebe and i was wondering if you knew any good place to ride around that area?


----------



## 2domn8

Same place, but who knows where we will end up. Hey brute, come with us sat and Ill show you a good spot. I just hope the water isnt to high, we might be swimmimg,lol. We will be meeting at golden corral sat morn about 8:30 - 8:45


----------



## countryboy61283

Y'all goin to ico (Hensley) I know that place like the back of my hand


----------



## countryboy61283

If I can get mine togetherness Friday I might go sat but I got to work that night


----------



## MotorHedz

Brute the only place i now of is of 89 between cabot and mayflower. Country dont feel bad i have to work as well. Hope i can get up early, and i know what you mean i grew up on the gas line in Hensley.


----------



## 2domn8

I guess you could say that, we hit the hensley exit and park at a guys house my friend knows and we hit the pipe lines. like I said, anyone want to come let me know


----------



## MotorHedz

FUN FUN FUN!!!!!


----------



## 2domn8

Ill ask you how fun it is when your wife is beatin you in the head when you hit the holes like you did last time,lol That will be funny,lol


----------



## MotorHedz

I know right. Everyone bring a camera. Yeah gotta get that XMR though.


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

I would looooove to go saturday but my pup has a vet appt in the morn, and have a bday party in conway at 6  If it snows tomorrow im riding either in the pasture next to my house or somewhere. Any of you want to ride tomorrow? hwy 89? never been there but its close to several of us. Motorhedz you work or own Danny's old place (hardrider)


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

Jeremy if you need some help let me know man.


----------



## countryboy61283

ARMSTRONGARMS said:


> Jeremy if you need some help let me know man.


Aight, next weekend I will be ready, hwy 89 is fun, for for mud riding than trail riding, has some good holes, I hate being broken down, I could get everything done in a few hours if the weather would cooperate, sucks having no shop


----------



## brute2215

countryboy61283 said:


> Aight, next weekend I will be ready, hwy 89 is fun, for for mud riding than trail riding, has some good holes, I hate being broken down, I could get everything done in a few hours if the weather would cooperate, sucks having no shop


get the catchcan done yet?


----------



## MotorHedz

yep sure do, i bought it back in Aug after it had been shut down for a year.


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

MotorHedz, cool i stopped in there a few weeks ago. I just noticed the sign. I like seeing shops being opened and maintained while our economy is in such a wreck.


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

Yeah its snowing  might have to take out the truck and try to make a lil money from all the tards that will be off the road I still wanna ride if any of ya want to get together!!!


----------



## 2domn8

youll make it, I got out about 8 and it was starting to get slick already. People here cant drive anyway, add snow you its a real mess. Man if you werent 14 miles away I would ride on over but Im going to let it slack off and Im going to get out myself


----------



## 2domn8

Hey guys, dont know if any of you would be interested but in june (date to be announced) there is a ride called the marengo swamp ride outside of columbia louisiana.It takes 4 hrs to get there. Its a 1 day ride and all the money they raise goes to the louisians make a wish foundation. You can look it up on youtube or do a search and find the web page. They say 5-6000 people show up, should be a good time. Im planning on going myself, my dad dont live to far from there. If anyone might be interested let me know. oh, and are any of you guys going to mud nationals?


----------



## countryboy61283

2domn8 said:


> Hey guys, dont know if any of you would be interested but in june (date to be announced) there is a ride called the marengo swamp ride outside of columbia louisiana.It takes 4 hrs to get there. Its a 1 day ride and all the money they raise goes to the louisians make a wish foundation. You can look it up on youtube or do a search and find the web page. They say 5-6000 people show up, should be a good time. Im planning on going myself, my dad dont live to far from there. If anyone might be interested let me know. oh, and are any of you guys going to mud nationals?


Some of us been talking bout goin, not for sure yet, I'll be back to working weekends in the summer , I got a few places I want to go this spring and summer. I'd like to go to highlifter park soon!!


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

My garage looks like a pond  with all the melting snow/ice buildup off the brute!


----------



## countryboy61283

ARMSTRONGARMS said:


> My garage looks like a pond  with all the melting snow/ice buildup off the brute!


Lol, didn't you have 2 belts? What brand


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

OEM Kawasaki belts


----------



## blackd650brute

The merano ride is the first Sat. of June. Its a great ride if you have never ben. I went last year and will be there again this year.


----------



## 2domn8

I hope to make it, the guy I e-mailed back and forth told me they havent set it in stone, but will be that weekend or the next


----------



## countryboy61283

ARMSTRONGARMS said:


> OEM Kawasaki belts


I'm goin to take my cover off tmrw and look at mine, I know its bad I can feel it slipping, its got almost 100hrs on


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

belt might be fine, might just have to adjust and tighten it.


----------



## countryboy61283

My olady smoked it not to long after I bought it lol, no telling what it looks like, lol, next weekend looks to be nice, in high sixties, thinking bout goin to maumelle sat and Brock creek that Sunday


----------



## 2domn8

Anyone want to ride tomorrow we are meeting at the dixon dr exit at the shell Ill get there about 9:45. Try to leave at 10, be on the bikes about 10:30


----------



## brute2215

2domn8 said:


> Anyone want to ride tomorrow we are meeting at the dixon dr exit at the shell Ill get there about 9:45. Try to leave at 10, be on the bikes about 10:30


where ya riding? i might be up for it if my other plans fall through


----------



## 2domn8

hensley, pipe lines


----------



## countryboy61283

Catch can is done


----------



## countryboy61283

Next weekend I planning 2 rides, Saturday will be at ico, Sunday is my oladys bday ride at Brock creek, all is welcome


----------



## countryboy61283

ATTENTION!!!!!! 2 atvs have been stolen from Stuttgart area, yellow 700 kingquad and 220 bayou and trailer, keep a look out!! Pics are on Facebook on Arkansas mud riders wall, will post on here later


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

**** i hope they werent taken while everyone was on a ride. Im always a lil worried with leaving my stuff behind.


----------



## countryboy61283

They were both on a trailer I think in my buddy's yard or somewhere by his house


----------



## 2domn8

What time and where are you guys going to meet up to goto ICO?


----------



## countryboy61283

Meeting at Orion church at 10am just off Hensley exit, I can meet you at Dixon road if you want, I'll be leaving Conway at 9am, everyone is invited


----------



## 2domn8

Ill let you know, Ill have my kid with me and she is still learning. Might go her some good to see a few pros getin it done,lol


----------



## countryboy61283

Lol, I'm bringing my kid to, he is 7 and there is other kids to, its family friendly


----------



## 2domn8

That sounds great, Ill plan on making it


----------



## countryboy61283

Goin riding Thursday if anyone wants to tag along


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

Jeremy what time you going tomorrow? I just washed all the mud off mine as i was going to try and swap front brake pads out.....


----------



## countryboy61283

Meeting in morriltom at 830


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

Wow the brake pads on these things are super easy. I had a lil life in my old ones but not much. Hopefully that is what was causing my brake issues. Jeremy hope to meet up with yall on atleast one of the rides this weekend.


----------



## 2domn8

Hey man, where is the church? Ill be there sat morn, about 10 or so?


----------



## countryboy61283

ARMSTRONGARMS said:


> Wow the brake pads on these things are super easy. I had a lil life in my old ones but not much. Hopefully that is what was causing my brake issues. Jeremy hope to meet up with yall on atleast one of the rides this weekend.


Hope so to


----------



## countryboy61283

2domn8 said:


> Hey man, where is the church? Ill be there sat morn, about 10 or so?


Take the Hensley exit, then the service road and follow all the Orion church signs


----------



## 2domn8

Ok, I bet its the one down grant rd. Ill see you guys there around 10


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

2domn8 not sure if im going tomorrow yet or not. but my number is 501-563-0505, if i go we can follow each other. If you got a trailer that can fit my bike on too, i could chip in on gas money.


----------



## countryboy61283

I guess I'm out tmrw my brute is messing up bad, ran awesome yesterday, then towads the end the plugs foulled out, change them today ran good for a bit than bam, started running like crap, won't hardly idol, backfiring


----------



## brute2215

ill be there!


----------



## countryboy61283

I'm back in lol


----------



## 2domn8

Hey guys it was great meeting all you guys today, had alot of fun


----------



## countryboy61283

Good meeting y'all to, ready to go again, lol


----------



## 2domn8

Sure am, Im already online looking for the wife something to ride. That way I can hop around and get mine through the thick stuff


----------



## brute2215

cant wait to do it again!!!


----------



## brute2215

2domn8 said:


> Sure am, Im already online looking for the wife something to ride. That way I can hop around and get mine through the thick stuff


when you gonna post up some of those videos?:rockn:


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

Your swim video should be a good one James  sux you got burnt! Yeah today was a great ride, not so many stops made it soooooooooo much better. I was really impressed with Tory's riding ability, especially never riding in it before.. You should def be proud of your girl. Kat and I are looking forward to tomorrows ride too!


----------



## 2domn8

Sherri has to get a cord to copy it over to my computer, all I can say is she needs alittle more practice with her angles,lol. I hope everyone enjoyed my dive, I got a good laugh out of it last night after watching it.


----------



## countryboy61283

Lol its hard to learn with straight axles, lol, but ico is a good place to learn, I grew up on Honda's until about the last 4 years then got into this type, whole new ball game, like I said I like keeping it family friendly for kids to get invloled in this sport


----------



## 2domn8

Tori had a great time, it was funny on the way down how nervous she was . She is also ready to go back and ride, I been looking for the wife a new ride also, found a few that seemed like a deal. I hope we can get her one this week so I can play more


----------



## MotorHedz

Wish i could have gone with you guys. I just had to much work at the shop. Jimmy stopped by and told me you had a blast. Hopefully i can go next time.


----------



## 2domn8

Going to pick up a new teryx tomorrow for the wife, so you guys get ready for hell on wheels soon,lol


----------



## Bigkuntry

Anybody riding in arkansas this weekend near little rock Sheridan or hot springs looking to ride this weekend


----------



## 2domn8

I know we will sat, not sure where forsure. Friend of mine is going to grapevine, where ever that is. Ill let you know


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

I might be up for it, not sure what we got planned. And ****it James i seen you posted and was hoping to see some video's!!!!!!! WHERE"S THE PICS ANS VIDEOS  A Teryx huh  cool, you going to sell that seat thing on your brute then ??? if so i was told i was intersted LOL.


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=11177


----------



## Bigkuntry

Grapevine is about an hour south of little rock by Sheridan I used to lives in grapevine I'm game there or ico pipeline is good


----------



## countryboy61283

I've been to grapevine and its NASTY!!!!!! In a good way!!! Lol, its like ico but 10 times better


----------



## countryboy61283

I got my video done but my STUPID INTERNET, wont work


----------



## 2domn8

well, the pics are a lost cause I think. I cant find a cord, its a old mini tape recorder. I didnt realize, but they look good on my TV,lol. I cant sell my seat just yet, got to make sure she is happy with her ride first. But Ill give you first shot at it if I do sell it.


----------



## brute2215

countryboy61283 said:


> I got my video done but my STUPID INTERNET, wont work


wont work?


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

Wow the wind and rain is really really kickin at my house!


----------



## 2domn8

I was loading my wifes teryx at jacksonville, needless to say we got wet. I posted a pick of her and her toys on our facebook page


----------



## brute2215

thats a nice teryx... cant wait to see it muddy


----------



## 2domn8

Thanks, as soon as I get the cash flow back it will be lifted with wheels and tires. Havent decided on either yet


----------



## brute2215

go ahead with a 6 inch and some 31's lol :rockn:


----------



## Bigkuntry

Anyone riding in arkansas this weekend me n a buddy r looking for new places to go riding and new people to ride with plus I wanna try out the brute after all my mods I have done


----------



## brute2215

Bigkuntry said:


> Anyone riding in arkansas this weekend menn a buddy for new places to go riding plus I wanna try out the brute after all my mods I have done


we might get a ride going somewhere... if your interested ill let ya know if we go and when and where.... you know anywhere good?


----------



## brute2215

anybody that wants to know when some rides are can add me on facebook (william david posey) or like the arkansas mud riders page and you can see when some rides are on there.


----------



## Bigkuntry

Used to live in grapevine u got the gas line everybody says ico which is north of grapevine but never rode ico me n my buddy always go to Hughs Arkansas we have a leivy n arkansas river on one side of the highway n the other side is some trails through a cypress bottom


----------



## brute2215

we been riding ico the past couple weekends... how far is hughs?


----------



## countryboy61283

we need to go somewhere diffrent, maumelle was looking good when i drove past it today, anybody got a big arse trailer?? lets load up and go to highlifter park lol


----------



## brute2215

lets go to maumelle this weekend then.... jeremy i guess you can walk beside us... lol how long yours gonnna be in the shop


----------



## countryboy61283

I don't know when it will be done, I got another brute here but I got to get it running first


----------



## 2domn8

The dude with the sxs last weekend invited me to grapevine, I believe Im going there with the wife.


----------



## brute2215

where is grapevine?


----------



## Bigkuntry

Grapevine is south of Sheridan off of 167 hwy n west of pine bluff ar off hwy 54


----------



## Bigkuntry

From Conway best be get to 130 then go 530 get off at Sheridan exit which be hwy 67 run through sheridan then take hwy 35 n you'll run right through grapevine have u ever been to ico


----------



## brute2215

yeah we been riding ico the past couple weekends i would like a change of scenery.


----------



## Bigkuntry

K grapevine is 15 mins past ico if ur talk about the ico right off 530 before sheridan ar


----------



## brute2215

Bigkuntry said:


> From Conway best be get to 130 then go 530 get off at Sheridan exit which be hwy 67 run through sheridan then take hwy 35 n you'll run right through grapevine have u ever been to ico


 you ever rode at maumelle?


----------



## brute2215

yeah we ride ico at the hensley exit off 530


----------



## brute2215

you said it would only take 15 min to get to the grapevine ride from where we usually ride at ico?


----------



## Bigkuntry

Yeah about 15 20 mins u uses to live in grapevine ne'er rode mamuella


----------



## Bigkuntry

Yeah about 15 20 mins I used to live in grapevine ne'er rode mamuella


----------



## brute2215

well would yall rather ride at grapevine or maumelle... i dont really know my way around maumelle but have rode there twice... there are alot of bad holes there but i could get around good enough to ride


----------



## Bigkuntry

Never rode grapevine I know there's a gas line where I used to live I got 09 brute 650 with 30 " backs jetted n exhaust n snorkel my buddy only got 500 foreman stock with 26" tire we in process of getting his ready got some tires just gr get lift n snorkel


----------



## brute2215

i would like to go back to maumelle since its close... it has alot of everything there... mud creeks, trails, rocks


----------



## brute2215

what do ya think? meet at the mcdonalds at exit 142 at maumelle tomorrow at 10?


----------



## Bigkuntry

That's kool we ain't crazy bout rocks what interstate u off of n how far from lr


----------



## brute2215

what i mean is trails with some rocks not like rock crawling or anything.. with these outlaws it rough enough already... its on I40 bout 10 min north of little rock.. its exit 142


----------



## Bigkuntry

Far as I know we game just talk to him he said he going he just got a stock Honda foreman 500 with 26" Sti mudtrax so he will be able to get around the hole if there to deep right


----------



## brute2215

oh yeah there is a way around everything that i have found down there... its a good all around place


----------



## Bigkuntry

Who all riding in maumella ar n where is everybody meeting


----------



## 2domn8

Im undecided, when the wife gets home Ill get it fidured out and let you guys know. I did talk to a friend that lives in maumell and he said you can only go so far and then the maumell trails end. I cant see anyone get to lost


----------



## brute2215

i know we got some people but not a huge crowd.. 2domn8 you should come try that teryx out at maumelle.. we are meeting at the mcdonalds on exit 142 at 10 at maumelle


----------



## brute2215

Bigkuntry said:


> Who all riding in maumella ar n where is everybody meeting


 yall plan on being there?


----------



## Bigkuntry

Yah im coming got bike already loaded buddy coming to gonna have my son n wife n he gonna have his wife so that's r part


----------



## Bigkuntry

U for real Gone be there in morning I don't want to drive 2 hrs n no one show up lol


----------



## Bigkuntry

Plus my buddy got to be back at truck bout 330 or 4 they got to get kids at 5 tomorrow


----------



## 2domn8

Im going to hit grapevine, its a invite deal so I want to try it while I can


----------



## brute2215

yeah ill be there for sure!


----------



## 2domn8

Some other guys I know will also be on the trails at maumel, has a lifted grizzly. His name is bryan


----------



## Bigkuntry

Scratch m being there had something come up maybe next time


----------



## Bigkuntry

hey sorry guys i couldnt go in maumelle we r going to hughs so my wife n son can ride my buddys dads wheeler since i havent had time to drive mine with all the new mods i hate to get them hurt lol if anyone wants to pm me for info we leaving at 7 in morning


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

Will i will call ya in the a.m not sure if im going or not. I texted ya also.


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

BigKuntry is your name Matt? by chance....


----------



## Bigkuntry

Naw my name mike or michael


----------



## Bigkuntry

Loading up to go to Hughs for a ride peace out


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

Soooooo Will how was the ride? James same ? how was grapevine? I wish i could've have went but glad i didnt as the nasal drain and sore throat has a grip on my now and prolly would have been so much worse being out.


----------



## 2domn8

Well.....wish we would have went with you guys really. It was fun but had a few problems. Honda broke and as usual it was in the middle of nowhere close. There was a hole that was DEEP that a dude with a canam almost lost his bike in. So what do you know a guy on a 650 arctic cat jumps in and it dies, spent over a hour listening to the starter cry for help, cause he never let off the button. My wife was mad, she was wanting to ride and is ready to go again. I think I might take her to hensley soon and just follow her. She drove through a creek and the water was up above the seat, but she handled it like a pro.


----------



## countryboy61283

Yeah I know all them folks you went riding with at grapevine


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

Jeremy you get that brute figured out? James yeah it sux when you want to ride, why a group of 5-7 is so much better  I think Mamaulle would be a good mix of stuff for your wife to try her toy. Trails,inclines,mud/water.etc. Atleast i had fun there and actually like it the best so far as places we've rode.


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

Plus it's clooooose to home so cheaper weekend! Will I AM how was yalls ride? Im jonesin for another ride......


----------



## countryboy61283

ARMSTRONGARMS said:


> Jeremy you get that brute figured out? James yeah it sux when you want to ride, why a group of 5-7 is so much better  I think Mamaulle would be a good mix of stuff for your wife to try her toy. Trails,inclines,mud/water.etc. Atleast i had fun there and actually like it the best so far as places we've rode.


Its in Terry's hands now lol


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

so both of them are at the shop? I was referring to brandons


----------



## countryboy61283

Oh lol its got me confused


----------



## 2domn8

If terry cant figure it out lets chop it and put a SBC on it,lol


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

speaking of sbc i need to build mine in my truck.


----------



## countryboy61283

Lol, give me reason to go get that 850xp


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

2" highlifter lift ordered today


----------



## countryboy61283

You get the new style or old style


----------



## 2domn8

If you buy a new 850 I want to buy your tires for the wifes toy. I dont think youll do it,lol


----------



## countryboy61283

Lol me either, I got to much blood,sweat, tears and money in my brute mostly money and tears lol


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

I dont know? went to highlifter and ordered it? whats the difference? it was 89 bucks and? for shipping.... under 100 bucks.


----------



## hubbard1506

Warren, AR in this b****!!! haha sorry for the language just got stoked to see an Arkansas check in! lol


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

Jeremy ask Brandon if he wants that WARN bumper of mine, im tired of seeing it in the garage


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

lol what up Hubbard.


----------



## countryboy61283

He says he does, I have the old style hl lift, all it is, is brackets, I think thenee style looks like the extreme lift


----------



## countryboy61283

hubbard1506 said:


> Warren, AR in this b****!!! haha sorry for the language just got stoked to see an Arkansas check in! lol


We do alot of riding in warren


----------



## 2domn8

should have went with rubber down,lol Let me know when it comes in if you need any help with it


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

i asked rdc as thats what i wanted but didnt think it was worth the price for some brackets  I will have to wait till i get to Nebraska to do rad relocate so i can tig up my own brackets. Alot of people run the HL lift so hopefully i will be happy with it.


----------



## 2domn8

Im sure you will, just got to give the guy with the smallest tires a hard time,lol


----------



## ChevyDad 07

brute2215 said:


> Where are all the arkansas riders???
> Will- Conway


Star City AR here we ride every weekend everyone welcome :bigok:

07 750 Brute 29.5 outlaws SS ITP 212s
2" Highlifter Lift
Black HMF 
Custom radiator Relocate
coming soon cdi box and highlifter springs


----------



## MotorHedz

How are we fellow mudders. Man i need to get back in the game of the mudding. Im hoping my RAD kit will be here soon. Jimmy hoping to order the monsters soon, Hopefully real soon.


----------



## 2domn8

Hope you can too, Then Ill buy the tires you have now. I hope to ride at some point this weekend, but might have to work sat morn. Just not sure yet


----------



## countryboy61283

A bunch of people are wanting ride this weekend but nobody planned anything lol,


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

Got my lift already now to find the energy to install it.


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

2domn8 said:


> Im sure you will, just got to give the guy with the smallest tires a hard time,lol


 I got the biggest tire'd toy hauler though :rockn:


----------



## 2domn8

But mine will out pull your, want to hook them up? lol Looks like I cant ride sat, Im going to have to work Im afraid. I may go sunday after church for a few hrs. Call me if you need a had putting the lift on.


----------



## MotorHedz

HEHEHEHEHEHE lets hook em up!


----------



## MotorHedz

My Rad relocate kit should be here next week


----------



## 2domn8

ill be by tomorrow to get my parts


----------



## Bigkuntry

*Saturday nite ride*

Hey guys Saturday nit 3/5/11 there gonna be a ride at Tull bottom so far about 8 people going its back water to saline river come join


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

Lift is on, its alot easier to crank wheelies now


----------



## 2domn8

cool, did everything fit good? anyone going to ride this weekend?


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

It fit ok not quite what i expected but there has been plenty with the HL lift so they seem to be durable. Think i will try to bend up the brackets i need to do rad relocate and take them with me to my welding class and weld them up


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

Im really surprised 2" boosted it that much it feels so much taller it's crazy, Im kicking myself for selling the laws as i should have kept them and just ran 2 different sets of wheels/tires.


----------



## countryboy61283

Arkansasmudriders.forumotion.net is up and running lol but its bare still building


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

Bigkuntry said:


> Hey guys Saturday nit 3/5/11 there gonna be a ride at Tull bottom so far about 8 people going its back water to saline river come join


 OMG if yall got as much rain as i did in cabot last night its going to be DEEEEEEP!


----------



## Bigkuntry

ARMSTRONGARMS said:


> OMG if yall got as much rain as i did in cabot last night its going to be DEEEEEEP!


We going in east end on Sardis pipe line at 6 wanna join


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

not sure where that is? how far from cabot?


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

? 6 tonight? not sure if id want to ride at night, in mud/water and where i have never been.


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

Well? how was the riding?????


----------



## countryboy61283

The domain name got approved, all you got to type is arkansasmudriders.net


----------



## Bigkuntry

Anyone riding this weekend I get off Saturday at 5 n of sunday


----------



## Bigkuntry

Armstrong the ride was great never been there n didn't have problem started 630 sat nite n finished around 4 Sunday mornign


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

There must not be any houses out there, i know the law would be called, our bikes are to loud


----------



## Bigkuntry

It's transmission powerline in middle of nowhere n no houses correction if law is called we scatter lmao


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

Im to old for that nonsense, i dont want to ride anywhere where i can get in trouble. Not worth it IMO. I doubt they'd be called out to middle of no where though.


----------



## brute2215

finally got a new computer... mine quit working... we need to go to maumelle again... only me and brian white showed up but we had fun.


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

I really would like to order a msd. LOL i almost picked up a kawi kfx400 a few days ago. was a good deal and i regret not jumping on it.


----------



## Bigkuntry

*April 2 ride*

Tryin to get ride together in ico for my bday which is march 31 anyone wanna ride


----------



## countryboy61283

Were having a meet and great April 2nd at ico


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

Bumpin a quite thread! What's crackin everyone?


----------



## Bigkuntry

Armstrong u coming April 2 ico


----------



## countryboy61283

Lol it has been kinda slow since I started the forum


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

Not sure if i will make the meet/greet or not? I have to go out of state around that time.


----------



## 2domn8

I dont get on here near as much myself, come on out adam, bet we can find something to go through


----------



## brute2215

its been a while for me too.... GO ARKANSASMUDRIDERS.NET !!!


----------



## Arkmudcat

I wondered where all my brothers are at lol


----------



## Polaris425

Arkmudcat said:


> I wondered where all my brothers are at lol


Dude, PLEASE post up some pics of that Commander!!!!!! :rockn:


----------



## countryboy61283

Polaris425 said:


> Dude, PLEASE post up some pics of that Commander!!!!!! :rockn:


Wait till u see the new dipped plastics


----------



## Arkmudcat

I just got the plastic's back from getting dipped with a yellow skull illusion design, hopefully have everything back on this weekend.


----------



## sbenton

Shane from bryant, how many you guys going to make it to the hilarosa mud bog next month


----------



## Bigkuntry

I wanna go my self but got to be careful with funds leave n go on cruise may 19


----------



## brute2215

some of the crew from AMR will be there


----------



## Yesterday

what it duz cuz


----------



## Arkmudcat

Polaris425 said:


> Dude, PLEASE post up some pics of that Commander!!!!!! :rockn:


Here u go Polaris425, i still have to redo the snorkels because this was a quick job before a ride and i finished them at 3am before a big ride lol and im still waiting on my wheels/tires and roof to come off back order..


----------



## Bigkuntry

*Sat nite ride*

Any body wanna ride sat night


----------



## Derek rhodes

Whatsup I'm from springhill Arkansas


----------



## countryboy61283

Derek rhodes said:


> Whatsup I'm from springhill Arkansas


What's up man, I don't live to far from you


----------



## Derek rhodes

Sweet does the red and almond springs work good with ur 29s my outlaw2s should be here any day now my buddy is run lime green primary n red secondary he tryin to get me to run lime green too would almond have the better performance than the lime green


----------



## countryboy61283

Derek rhodes said:


> Sweet does the red and almond springs work good with ur 29s my outlaw2s should be here any day now my buddy is run lime green primary n red secondary he tryin to get me to run lime green too would almond have the better performance than the lime green


Man it works real good for the mud around here. I'm still on my factory belt


----------



## Derek rhodes

I see ur in AMR r u one of them that came to the hillarosa in blevins


----------



## countryboy61283

Derek rhodes said:


> I see ur in AMR r u one of them that came to the hillarosa in blevins


Yep, we have a ride coming the 25th and March 3rd and we'll be back hillarosa in april


----------



## Derek rhodes

I just bought my brute bout 2 weeks ago went from a hopped up grizzly on 29 outlaws to a stock brute a month and a half before mud nats yikes I got my snorkels n rad mount done just wAitin on tires rims lift n clutch springs to come in


----------



## countryboy61283

Derek rhodes said:


> I just bought my brute bout 2 weeks ago went from a hopped up grizzly on 29 outlaws to a stock brute a month and a half before mud nats yikes I got my snorkels n rad mount done just wAitin on tires rims lift n clutch springs to come in


It's all pretty easy and quick to do


----------



## Derek rhodes

My buddy just bought the primary clutch puller so he could pull it off to get the belt off so he could pull secondary to install his red spring but the puller won't pull the primary off did u have any problems getting urs off


----------



## brute2215

I just did mine last week and I had no problems with mine. Popped right off. It sounds like something is breaking when it comes off tho


----------



## Derek rhodes

Hope mine comes off easy I think it should since it's brand new it's only got 8 miles on it


----------



## blue4313

no limit mudders from arkansas

we stay in dallas but it's about 6 of us from arkansas.gurdon /arkadelphia/hotsprings


----------



## athed81

I'm in Maumelle too!


----------



## bson518

I'm in Sheridan


----------

